# looking for input on the 5k turbo diesel engine



## thatgirl (Aug 5, 2004)

i recently purchased a new project 4kq, and she is the perfect canidate for an engine swap. i'm wondering if anyone can tell me anything (good, or bad) about the 5k td engine. thanks!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: looking for input on the 5k turbo diesel engine (thatgirl)*

Indestructable engine, but completely underpowered. Horsepower: 84 @ 4500 RPM Torque: 127 ft. [email protected] 2800 RPM. Last used on the 1983 5000. Less HP than you have stock, but more torque.
Now take that old K24 turbo with integral wastegate and it's exhaust manifold from the 5KTD and bolt it onto your otherwise stock JT engine...and you now have 150-160 hp...


----------



## randog311 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: looking for input on the 5k turbo diesel engine (thatgirl)*

The 5k turbo diesel in it's day was only good for about 30K miles with USA grade diesel fuel before compression dropped creating a hard or no start condition. A better project/ eng swap for a 4000Q would be a 5000TQ eng/5-Speed Man Trans/wiring harness & E.C.M. (eng. code MC 1986-1988) with a K-26 KKK turbo Note: plan on eliminating air cond. due to the 4k platforms a/c comp is located where the turbo is mounted. I can recc: from experience using a perf camshaft from delta cam in wash state. they offer 3 up-grades, I chose the middle choice for my 87' 5000CS Turbo Quattro From: "randog311 GOOD LUCK


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: looking for input on the 5k turbo diesel engine (randog311)*

Nah, you don't have to loose AC, only those who do a el cheapo job on th swap loose AC (or those who don't care about AC, or did the swap long ago). They days of "you WILL loose AC" are long gone. Also, not sure where you got the idea that the TD was a bad engine, they are known for going severl hundred thousand miles...


----------



## randog311 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: looking for input on the 5k turbo diesel engine (duandcc)*

when there is a will (to retain A/C) there is often a way, however it may not be worth saveing, or a need to save depending on where you live. I never said the TD was a bad eng, I said it would lose compression with the poor quality diesel fuel in the U.S. Why do you think Audi isn't shipping any 2005 A6Q's with the TDI engine to the States?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: looking for input on the 5k turbo diesel engine (randog311)*

Um, are you really trying to compare the old non-direct injection diesels with a current TDI? They (VAG) aren't shipping the TDI because our market doesn't want diesels in high end luxury cars. It has nothing to do with longevity of the engine. Plus the current TDIs are are in no way related to the old I5s. Totally different animals. The VAG TDIs are VERY long lived, even with our crappy fuel. Yes, the PD TDIs have problems with taking high sulfer content diesel, but VAG had filters that take out the sulfer, that's how they were able to offer the PD TDI in the B5.5 Passat. But, the old non-TDI diesels like the turbo I5 have no problem with high sulfer diesel, in fact they NEED high sulfer content to properly lubricate the high pressure injection pump.


----------

